# Custom Reel Seats



## LanceD (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been away from the forum for over a year now and haven't turned a pen in almost two years but I didn't stop turning. I make a couple of hundred of these reel seats a year and here's a photo of the few I made this week.

I've been back on the forum doing a lot of catching up and reading old posts and it has given me the urge to get busy making pens again.

Thanks for taking the time to look and comment.


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey, Lance. Welcome back. That's a hell of a way to return. I really Like those, especially the gator jar bone ones. Very well done. How is it making those seats?

Where do you get the seat kits? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 27, 2013)

Some great looking seats.  Nice work and glad you are back.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 27, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> Hey, Lance. Welcome back. That's a hell of a way to return. I really Like those, especially the gator jar bone ones. Very well done. How is it making those seats?
> 
> Where do you get the seat kits? If you don't mind my asking.


 

Thanks. Doesn't take long to make. about 30 minutes each sanding and finishing included. As for the parts, I offer the seat hardware for sale through my website.


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 27, 2013)

LanceD said:


> Turned Around said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Lance. Welcome back. That's a hell of a way to return. I really Like those, especially the gator jar bone ones. Very well done. How is it making those seats?
> ...


 
Very nice. Browsing now, brother.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2013)

Do those have some sort of tube inside those blanks, or are they solid? I have always wondered if I could incorporate my Texas quarter style blanks into a reel seat.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome back Lance! Awesome reel seats the red croc is my favorit well done on all.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 28, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> Do those have some sort of tube inside those blanks, or are they solid? I have always wondered if I could incorporate my Texas quarter style blanks into a reel seat.


 
No tube. Just drilled through with a half inch bit. I'm almost sure you could turn one down then add your quarter around it, plug the holes then recast to cover the top. I'd be willing to work something out with you if you'd like to experiment. Drop me a line.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2013)

Lance, PM sent


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 29, 2013)

Those are great variety of beautiful reel seats. Hard to choose only one, all are really attractive. Great job!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 30, 2013)

Great looking reel seat!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 30, 2013)

You can find other items for these at Mudhole.com
____________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## cajun skeeter (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice job, especially like the red gator


----------

